# Swedish: Det är goda takter i henne



## Södertjej

Jag har hittat den här meningen i ett lexikon. Översättningen till spanska blir ett helt obegripligt uttryck jag aldrig hört så ursäkta att det inte blir något sammanhang eller mer info. Jag kan tänka mig att det är ett vanligt uttryck iom att det st  år bara så i lexikonet, kanske typ det är fart i henne? Tack ska ni ha!


----------



## hanne

På dansk ville det betyde noget i retning af "hun har potentiale".
De "gode takter" er en slags "oplæg til noget godt", "noget godt at bygge videre på".


----------



## vestfoldlilja

hanne said:


> På dansk ville det betyde noget i retning af "hun har potentiale".
> De "gode takter" er en slags "oplæg til noget godt", "noget godt at bygge videre på".



The same is true for Norwegian. It will be interesting to see if it is for Swedish as well.


----------



## Micu1983

Södertjej said:


> Jag har hittat den här meningen i ett lexikon. Översättningen till spanska blir ett helt obegripligt uttryck jag aldrig hört så ursäkta att det inte blir något sammanhang eller mer info. Jag kan tänka mig att det är ett vanligt uttryck iom att det st  år bara så i lexikonet, kanske typ det är fart i henne? Tack ska ni ha!


_Det är goda takter i henne_  (ex. det är takter i den flickan / laget visade nu helt andra takter än senast) sägs om *(god) prestationsförmåga*. 
I den betydelsen förekommer ordet (takter) endast i plural form.

Hoppas att det är till hjälp.


----------



## janzon

Vad blev översättningen till spanska?


----------



## Södertjej

Tack ska ni alla ha!

På lexikonet stod: _det är goda takter i henne vard. es muy remangada._ Som jag inte heller visste vad det var, inget vanligt uttryck i Spanien iaf.


----------



## janzon

Jag är inte säker på hur man skulle säga på svenska, kanske "energisk". På engelska skulle jag säga "she rolled up her sleeves and got stuck in"


----------



## Södertjej

Jo, enligt Norstedts ska det ju vara "det är goda takter i henne". Egentligen vad du skriver på engelska är inte riktigt det som menas med det spanska uttrycket.


----------



## janzon

Södertjej said:


> Egentligen vad du skriver på engelska är inte riktigt det som menas med det spanska uttrycket.


 
Enligt vad jag förstår är det precis vad uttrycket menar.

Remangar - Recoger hacia arriba la parte de abajo de las mangas
Remangarse - Decidirse de manera energica a hacer algo
Remangada - Någon som har gjort ovan. Med andra ord "rolled their sleeves up and got stuck in"

(Kunde inte hitta ett ' för över e i en*e*rgica)


----------



## Södertjej

RemangarSE är ju inte samma sak som "ser remangado" (man säger estar remangado och då menar man kläderna, med ser syftar man på personen och det är ju det som man inte säger i Spanien). Och "remangarse" tycker jag inte att det ska översättas direkt som "roll their sleeves up" när man menar att man bestämmer sig för att göra något, men det är väl inte engelska/spanska överstättningar som ska diskuteras här. Jag ville bara veta vad det svenska uttrycket menade så får jag tacka alla er igen för era inlägg.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ett litet tillägg, sent omsider: prestationsförmåga stämmer, men ofta handlar det också om att man har en viss energi (energiskt sätter igång med saker).


----------

